# Yamaha HTR-5450



## rramaneyah7 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi

I need help with troubleshooting this Yamaha HTR5450 AV Receiver. When press Power ON, it shuts off within a sec. I downloaded the manual, and refering to the manual I entered the self diagnosis mode. In this mode, it shows "PS PRT 060" . Upon opening up the amp, the +5V and +12V regulators were blown. I replaced them and then it started working normal. The sound on the left channel was intermitent and I realised it was the relay contact, so opened up the whole amp and replaced the relay. Now after putting back the amp, it powers up and turns off within a second again. In the diagnosis mode it shows "PS PRT 000". upon entering the sub menu it shows "DC > 026 PS > 000". I think it indicates a power supply problem, but upon checking , all the regulators are OK and the +12V, -12V, +5V and +25V and -25V are present. the high voltages to the power amp read +54V, -54V. I do not understand why it is showing PS as 000. Can someone please assist.

Thanks


----------

